# Springfield Mo, Female, AC, Owner surrender



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

How can someone turn in an animal like this knowing they will only have 5 days to live. How sad, hope someone can help. There are also two whites there that they have listed as mix, however they dont look it to me. 

the two white girls 

Black and Tan Girl  

















Claim Number: 342_072009 
Description: Black and tan Shepherd 
Sex: F 
Location: 
SPRINGFIELD 
Brought In: 07/20/2009 12:07 PM 
Held Until: 07/25/2009 12:07 PM 
Tagged For Rescue: No 
Claimed by Owner: No 
Brought in by Owner: Yes 

To claim this animal, please bring applicable fees to the Animal Shelter at
4002 North Farmer.

Hours of Operation 
Monday through Friday
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
Noon to 1:00 pm (in person only)
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (call 833-3592) 



Saturday, Sunday and holidays
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (call 833-3592)


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

All different dogs from yesterday, and last Friday. I cannot go to this site any more. It is killing me. I know the Missouri rescues are full. There is nothing I can do.









That momma and her 11 unweaned pups is gone too. I think her last day was today. 

Those whites do look pure to me. I think there is a White GSD rescue in MO you may shoot an E-mail. Is it Echo?


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Kelly, I think that the momma dog and her pups went to rescue actually! I have to think that otherwise my heart hurts. I dont know about Echo but I figured I would post and hope someone here saw it and knew who to call. I have also sent a message to a contact I have via blackberry to see if they might be able to do a pull. It totally sucks that WE cant pull these guys! Between you and I we might be able to save a few lives here in MO.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

GOOD NEWS! THE ONE WHITE IS ALREADY TAGGED FOR RESCUE! WOOOT....... NOW TO GET THE OTHER TWO SAFE!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

This shelter will only work with pre-approved rescues.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

Claim Number: 342_072009 
Description: Black and tan Shepherd 
Sex: F 
Location: 
SPRINGFIELD 
Brought In: 07/20/2009 12:07 PM 
Held Until: 07/25/2009 12:07 PM 
Tagged For Rescue: No 
Claimed by Owner: Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???????
Brought in by Owner: Yes


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

They came back and got it? That is weird. But good. I hope. 

Maybe they came to their senses and will really work hard for this dog now.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually this was a case of divorce and getting even, at least that was what I was informed of. One spouse surrendering and one spouse rescued it. I really really hope this isnt true. I would hate to think someone would stoop to this level to get even with a spouse.


----------

